# No screen connected = No boot



## robin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have got a weard problem. I would like to boot my pc without screen display port. Result : no boot.

If i put the display port on the card which is on pci express port , result : boot .

I don't unsderstand.

Could you pls help me to permit my pc to boot without screen pls?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 9, 2017)

Ok but why?


----------



## robin (Jun 9, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Ok but why?



Cause i'am a miner, and i've got 3 pc. So i would like they work without 3 screnn


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 9, 2017)

Get a screen with different inputs, so you can wire each rig with different outputs to use one screen.

One DVI, one VGA and one HDMI


----------



## robin (Jun 9, 2017)

Duality92 said:


> Get a screen with different inputs, so you can wire each rig with different outputs to use one screen.
> 
> One DVI, one VGA and one HDMI




lol yeah or just an hdmi switch with 5 port, but i would minimise the number of cable lo


----------



## r9 (Jun 9, 2017)

robin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have got a weard problem. I would like to boot my pc without screen display port. Result : no boot.
> 
> ...



Dummy DVI plug.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N85QYGS/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## qubit (Jun 9, 2017)

Never mind the workarounds people, the PC should still start without a monitor, so there's obviously a problem here.

OP, list your specs which might help us to help you. It could be as simple as a bad video driver, or driver setting.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 9, 2017)

Try using a viewer like vnc, or teamveiwer. Maybe then u can manage from your phone with successful boot?


----------



## robin (Jun 9, 2017)

qubit said:


> Never mind the workarounds people, the PC should still start without a monitor, so there's obviously a problem here.
> 
> OP, list your specs which might help us to help you. It could be as simple as a bad video driver, or driver setting.



mother board : H81 pro btc 2
Intel celeron....
6 GPU rx 480 rx (driver 16.9.2)
8 go ddr 3
Windows 10 PRo


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 9, 2017)

qubit said:


> Never mind the workarounds people, the PC should still start without a monitor, so there's obviously a problem here.


Maybe. Some graphics cards are not designed to be "headless" and will halt the boot process if no monitor is detected. In those cases, you typically start the computer with a monitor connected, then disconnect the monitor and the computer will (or should) keep running. But do note it is best to power down before connecting the monitor again. While HDMI and DVI are "hot-swappable", you have to be very careful to align the connectors when inserting so you don't short any pins while inserting. No worries when the computer is off.

You might also check your BIOS and disable the "Halt on all errors" switch. No guarantee this will work on your computer if it is the card doing the halting, but it is worth a try.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 9, 2017)

Disabled halt on errors in the bios


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 10, 2017)

robin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have got a weard problem. I would like to boot my pc without screen display port. *Result : no boot.*
> 
> ...


What you mean by not boot

Doesn't turn on at all
Windows doesn't make the boot sound
Not ping
No remote access

Maybe the computer is bootingwith the integrated  video card and Windows is crashing for some reason.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2017)

6 rx480s?? What's your power supply?


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 14, 2017)

Also, 6 RX 480s on that board? How?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 14, 2017)

OP needs to clear up some points


robin said:


> I have got a weard problem. I would like to boot my pc without screen display port. Result : no boot.





robin said:


> Cause i'am a miner, and i've got 3 pc. So i would like they work without 3 screnn





robin said:


> mother board : H81 pro btc 2
> Intel celeron....
> 6 GPU rx 480 rx (driver 16.9.2)
> 8 go ddr 3
> Windows 10 PRo


what cards are in what motherboards (and how slots are populated)
you only list 1 board


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2017)

itsakjt said:


> Also, 6 RX 480s on that board? How?



Extenders


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 14, 2017)

Buy a dummy plug...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 14, 2017)

What  OP is explaining sounds a lot like what people went through when they were running dedicated physX cards back in 2009+ .... as in the post mentioned above, a dummy plug was required in that situation too.


----------

